# Roamer Stem Query...



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Just picked up a Roamer Rockshell and first thing that happened when I pulled the stem out was that it split... On further investigation it appears that these 'split stems' are quite common in Roamers. Is it just a case of 'pushing' the female part of the stem back onto the male part or is it a bit more complex than that? I drew a picture of the part I pulled out too:










Hope someone can help!

cheers,

Lampoc


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes that should just push on.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

seemore said:


> Yes that should just push on.


So it does... 

Cheers fella


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

A picture of the watch would be good..?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Just happy I've sorted the stem now. Not taken any pics myself yet, but here's a couple taken by the seller:



















It's an absolute beast! Love it


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> Just happy I've sorted the stem now. Not taken any pics myself yet, but here's a couple taken by the seller:
> 
> It's an absolute beast! Love it


Thanks for the photos, it's a real odd-ball isn't it. I'd be interested to see a picture detailing the case back. Which movement, and how is the case put together?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Lampoc, that's absolutely gorgeous. Where did you find it?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Few more of the sellers pics:




























Bought it off a chap on another watch forum. No idea what movement is in it (apart from it's an auto) as I haven't opened it to have a look. As far as I can tell, the caseback is a snap-on while the bezel and glass can be unscrewed from the front. It's 47mm wide and about 19mm at it's thickest point so a real hefty piece.

The inner bezel is misaligned so I'll have a go at righting that in the near future and post movement pics then.


----------



## NickMoodie (Nov 9, 2011)

I do like that as well ! Wondering if the angle of the dial has any functional use e.g. a drivers watch, inasmuch as you wouldn't have to twist your arm from the steering wheel to get a good read ?

Just a thought.

Nick


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

The movement will come out from the front that's why it has a split stem. I may even be like the omega cosmic 2000 below apart from the omega glass is not screwed in place NICE WATCH :thumbsup:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Interesting. :yes:


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

I've got a virtually identical watch off ebay, exactly the same colours.

I've just had it back from Ryte Time who made a good job of cleaning the melted gasket off the edge of the inner bezel.

No time to take any pictures yet.

I agree it is a beast that has as much presence as any modern watch.

Looks like 482 5120 401 on the back but very faint. Waterproof 20ATM


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

This isn't a container case. See my blog.

http://homepages.ecs.vuw.ac.nz/~kris/blog/?p=150


----------

